# HELP - Lighting Replacement Bulbs



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. Looking once again for some great guidance which seems to be in abundance ....awesome forum. 

I need to purchase replacement bulbs for Aquaticlife G12 HID Fixture. 
2 x 14000k HID 150 watt (should I go with 20000k)
2 x T5
Also need to replace a lunar led. 

Hoping someone has this fixture and or can guide me as to where to purchase the replacements. Would love to know if I should go up to 20k as well from 14k. I plan on keeping sps. 

The hid are 2 prong 

Thanks !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The cost of HID bulbs is unreal. You would be better off buying a new T5x4 fixture and getting some ati bulbs for $20 each.

Just my two cents


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> The cost of HID bulbs is unreal. You would be better off buying a new T5x4 fixture and getting some ati bulbs for $20 each.
> 
> Just my two cents


Thanks for the feedback. I do have these now and will try to make em work. Replacing the t5 today via fragbox...... Hids are roughly 50 a piece but may not need immediate replacement. 
Led in future but don't want to rush that purchase

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bump bump 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

saltmeup said:


> Hi all. Looking once again for some great guidance which seems to be in abundance ....awesome forum.
> 
> I need to purchase replacement bulbs for Aquaticlife G12 HID Fixture.
> 2 x 14000k HID 150 watt (should I go with 20000k)
> ...


Hey I have this fixture. I usually purchase the bulbs from amazon. Used to be $49.99 per bulb. They increased the price yikes!  Probably cause our dollar is doing bad atm.

I found a site called CBconcept LED Store. I never shopped for the G12 bulbs from there, but they are cheap.

As for the LEDs I got them from Amazon.

Yeah the 20K bulbs are great. I like the nice blue colour. It isn't too blue mind you. I use the bulbs with an actinic Geissman T5HO bulb and a 10K Geissman T5HO bulb. The colour is vary nice and my corals seem to be growing/colouring well to this combo. Once my T5HO need replacing I'm gonna go with ATI bulbs.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Syed said:


> Hey I have this fixture. I usually purchase the bulbs from amazon. Used to be $49.99 per bulb. They increased the price yikes!  Probably cause our dollar is doing bad atm.
> 
> I found a site called CBconcept LED Store. I never shopped for the G12 bulbs from there, but they are cheap.
> 
> ...


This is great !! Thanks so much. 
Would you happen to have any links ... My trouble is there are so many bulbs on these sites it's tough to determine which ones are adequate for reef


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is the link.

http://www.cbconcept.com/MH-G12-150W-20000K.aspx


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

It depends on what is in your tank, if you have SPS and still want good growth I would stay with 14K maybe even go 12K.
Reef Supplies Canada has them prices not too bad. 

Skim


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Syed said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.cbconcept.com/MH-G12-150W-20000K.aspx


Thanks a million! 
Any chance you have the link to Amazon where you got the leds?

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

skim said:


> It depends on what is in your tank, if you have SPS and still want good growth I would stay with 14K maybe even go 12K.
> Reef Supplies Canada has them prices not too bad.
> 
> Skim


Hi skim. 
I've been advised to go with 20k. But I really want to focus on Sps. 
So got 2 actinic blues from March at fragbox but have yet to buy the halides... 14k better than 20k in your opinion.

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Syed said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.cbconcept.com/MH-G12-150W-20000K.aspx


Hi I just checked it out...wow the prices are really low... how do we know if they are Reef compatible ? So Tempting to buy them from this site versus Amazon.com.

PS - so are you growing softies or SPS with this fixture? I have zero expereince with this lighting system and am totally unsure if I should be going with 14K or 20K .... so many varying opinions


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

The light that showed to grow SPS the fastest was 6500K MH bulbs now as you move to 10K it slowed a little but you have more Blue and Corals look better as you go to 15K and 20K showed to be the slowest growth but Corals tend to pop with Colours. Most SPS come from shallow reef crest and flats from surface to say 50 feet so the ideal Kelvin rating would be in the 6500K to 10,000K, not saying that higher Kelvin ratings will not work but growth will be slower for SPS. If it was me and I was focusing on SPS I would go with the 12K or 14K bulbs and you have 2 Actinics also to boost the Blues or lower end Spectrum. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

Well at those prices I would get 2 of each and see what you like the most.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

saltmeup said:


> Hi I just checked it out...wow the prices are really low... how do we know if they are Reef compatible ? So Tempting to buy them from this site versus Amazon.com.
> 
> PS - so are you growing softies or SPS with this fixture? I have zero expereince with this lighting system and am totally unsure if I should be going with 14K or 20K .... so many varying opinions


TBH I'm not sure if they are. I've never purchased these bulbs from this site. The only ones I have are made by aquatic life. Still the kelvin ratings of 10 K, 14 K and 20 K are what are used in reefs. Plus they are cheap so you can try them out.

I have mainly soft corals and LPS corals. The only SPS I have is my Birdnest coral. In terms of SPS my birdnest is growing really well under these lights. My birdnest is halfway up my tank. If you want to grow specifically SPS I would suggest keeping them on at the top portion to mid portion of your tank if your tank is 24 inchs tall. You can probably get away with putting some SPS in the bottom of the tank but only if have these SPS are under directly the metal halide beams. The good thing about this fixture is that even though it's only a 150 watt metal halide bulb being used, it can punch through to the bottom of a 24 inch tank cause the light is concentrated in a beam. As long as your SPS on the bottom are directly under the light beam they should be fine.

I would go with either 14 K or 20 K. It's up to you, but if primarily SPS and growth is your aim then 14 K is what you should get.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

skim said:


> The light that showed to grow SPS the fastest was 6500K MH bulbs now as you move to 10K it slowed a little but you have more Blue and Corals look better as you go to 15K and 20K showed to be the slowest growth but Corals tend to pop with Colours. Most SPS come from shallow reef crest and flats from surface to say 50 feet so the ideal Kelvin rating would be in the 6500K to 10,000K, not saying that higher Kelvin ratings will not work but growth will be slower for SPS. If it was me and I was focusing on SPS I would go with the 12K or 14K bulbs and you have 2 Actinics also to boost the Blues or lower end Spectrum.
> 
> Hope this helps some.


It actually helps quite a bit. I'm going to give the 14k a go with the blues (ATI) that I picked up..... And for the cost of the 20K from the site below....I may just grab a set to mess around !

Thanks so much for posting and helping out. I'm surfing for LED replacements so will probably commit to an order sometime round the weekend.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Syed said:


> TBH I'm not sure if they are. I've never purchased these bulbs from this site. The only ones I have are made by aquatic life. Still the kelvin ratings of 10 K, 14 K and 20 K are what are used in reefs. Plus they are cheap so you can try them out.
> 
> I have mainly soft corals and LPS corals. The only SPS I have is my Birdnest coral. In terms of SPS my birdnest is growing really well under these lights. My birdnest is halfway up my tank. If you want to grow specifically SPS I would suggest keeping them on at the top portion to mid portion of your tank if your tank is 24 inchs tall. You can probably get away with putting some SPS in the bottom of the tank but only if have these SPS are under directly the metal halide beams. The good thing about this fixture is that even though it's only a 150 watt metal halide bulb being used, it can punch through to the bottom of a 24 inch tank cause the light is concentrated in a beam. As long as your SPS on the bottom are directly under the light beam they should be fine.
> 
> I would go with either 14 K or 20 K. It's up to you, but if primarily SPS and growth is your aim then 14 K is what you should get.


Thanks again for all your help SYed...that site is awesome.I thinkI'll buy a set of Aquaticlife 14K but I can only find the USIO 14K and those are more than the 20K aquaticlife ..... 63.00 for the USIO from Amazon and only 40.00 for the 20K. Was that your experience as well?

I'm also going to grab a set from the site you provided 20K to try them out.


----------

